# Sweetheart's and Darling's 2nd litter plus adoptees



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The littler ones in these pix were saved from Tangerine's and Kumquats's first litter which were born prematurely to a doe who wasn't looking that well herself. I put five pinkies in with Darling's brood; one still wasn't doing well so I pts'd it. the remaining three are doing well enough, though one still looks very skinny. I expect they will do better as soon as they stat on solid ood, but we'll just have to wait an see. Darling's babies are doing really well.





It's a valuable asset to have a doe who will accept and adopt babies form other does.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the colour of the little adoptees :love1 They look very cosy with their foster siblings


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I think they are doing pretty well considering. Tangerine wasn't very attentive, and Kumquat, it6 seemed, was guarding the babies pretty much every time I checked on them. I felt a little sorry after taking the rest of the pinkies out, as he seemed pretty upset, good daddy that he was. The other babies may have died before they got 'cuisined', but that's something I'll never know for sure. Tangerine gets one more chance to have a litter, and if it doesn't work out the second time she'll not be bred again. It's not like I have a shortage of orange satin does to choose from.

I'm expecting another litter from Nadia and Nibbles any day now too!


----------

